# Golf MK6 GTi or Scirocco 2.0 TSi?



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all, Calling any current or past VW MK6 Golf GTi or Scirocco owners out there. Looking for feedback on the ownership experience on both vehicles where the true pros and cons of each only come to light when living with the vehicle on a daily basis. The straightforward obvious pros and cons are the sporty coupe Scirocco looks and lower centre of gravity handling, versus slightly better Golf practicality and perhaps slightly nicer interior on the MK6?

We currently have a Polo GTi on a company car lease which we have decided to return to the lease company in June. Its been a fun car, but a touch too small so looking for something a little bigger from the VW stable, but with a similar performance. A strong preference for VW as the dealership is local and Audi / Seat / Skoda garages are much further away.

Thoughts welcome!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Personally after having both I would go for the Golf, the visibility out of the scirocco isn't as good and makes getting out of multi storey car parks a mare, other than that it's upto you and what you think looks better, personally I have gone off the scirocco but maybe that's because I had one recently.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

A scirocco wont be much different in terms of size will it?

Between those two id take the Golf, ive got kids so need some space


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm with the previous posters, I had a Golf Mk6 for three years until last November, excellent car with no vices.


----------



## POOBUG (Feb 27, 2007)

I was in the same boat late last year. 

Always wanted a Scirocco since they were introduced and after owning every other mk Golf over the years, I was finally in a position to pull the trigger on a Rocco. 

Went to test drive a few and just couldnt see myself living with one daily due to visibility and having to occasionally have the kids in the back. 

Ended up buying a mk6 Golf GTi instead and have not regretted a thing about the decision. Also found that the Golf was a lot better specced than equivalent priced roccos. 

Only thing if looking at Golfs (Scirocco's too I expect depending on year) is timing chain tensioner issues on the earlier cars. Google it and make your mind up!

Cant fault mine, and would recommend one to anyone.

cheers, 

Chris


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Never owned either but have driven plenty of each. My choice would be the Golf. They feel pretty much the same to drive although the Scirroco will have a sportier driving position. I'd go for the Golf purely on looks. A Golf GTI stands out as being the range topper with a good bit of poke whereas the Scirocco will just look like any plain Jane scirocco.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd go for the golf too. 

The scirocco looks a lot more daring however the interior is very dated, it is based on the mk5 golf which is now a 10 year old design.


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

i have driven the GTI and own a mk5 GTI i love the mk6 and dsg is perfect , i would have to have a remap on the gti as really makes it the car should have come out of factory!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

rf860 said:


> I'd go for the golf too.
> 
> The scirocco looks a lot more daring however the interior is very dated, it is based on the mk5 golf which is now a 10 year old design.


Unless he's buying a 3-4 year old scirocco (old interior) the mk6 will have pretty much the same interior (dash) as the newer Sciroccos.


----------



## mcla13 (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd go with the mk6 gti I had a mk5 gti and looking at the mk7 gti at the minute. The golf edges it for me as it is slightly more practical and there is something about their history that stands out for me.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Unless he's buying a 3-4 year old scirocco (old interior) the mk6 will have pretty much the same interior (dash) as the newer Sciroccos.


Yeah certain parts are carried over from the mk6, however still looks dated.

The mk6 looks fresher in comparison. IMO.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If the polo isn't practical enough then you will struggle with the Rocco, for that reason I'd go with the golf. You can have skoda/seat/audi serviced at a vw dealer if you want, warranty work might need to go to the right franchise though.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Both pretty similar to me, have you sat in the latest scirocco ? nothing about either makes it better than the other IMO.

Scirocco interior










Mk6 Golf interior










And the mk5 golf you say it looks like ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I like the door panels in the scirocco, is that the facelift version inside ? (2014/15 model)


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> I like the door panels in the scirocco, is that the facelift version inside ? (2014/15 model)


Nope, my 2010 scirocco had that interior.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just googled it, the 15 model year has 3 gauges on the top of the dash like the focus st.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

SteveTDCi said:


> Just googled it, the 15 model year has 3 gauges on the top of the dash like the focus st.


My actual car , nearly 4 years old


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The facelift version has a slightly different interior, not much though.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for all in the input folks - and especially posting the interior photos Shaun, all very much appreciated.

I managed to have a quick look around a Scirocco and a MK6 Golf this morning and was surprised at the Scirocco restricted rear visibility. The space in the back seats was a little more generous than anticipated, if a little dark and gloomy given a smaller glass area due to the high waist line. Both Golf & Scirocco were standard TDi variants so decided against a test drive and aim to drive petrol examples of both models in the coming weeks. As this is going to be a mainly urban vehicle I think the greater visibility of the Golf is going to be of benefit somehow.

I concur with Franpans comments of liking the visual distinction of the GTi between the rest of the range, and had similar thoughts to Poorbug about always wanting a Scirocco based on looks, but living with one every day may be too much of a compromise for our needs.

Will be looking at roughly 2009-20111 age vehicles across both models, so not sure when the Iroc interior was updated?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

It would be the golf for me although looking at Shaun's pics I prefer the scirocco interior.

I love the Scirocco R but the normal models look a bit dull imo and the wheel arch gap is massive


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

For me it would be a no brainier. Scirocco any day. But I would say that I own one.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

So I'm leaning towards the Mk6, but the next question is whether to go for a manual or DSG gearbox? I've heard a few stories about mechatronic unit failure, although I've not had problem with our Polo GTi. Any thoughts with the long term ownership proposition of a DSG equipped car?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd love to try a DSG box, pretty gutted the wifes new tt was a manual but I'd only buy one if I was going to own during a warranty. I wouldn't buy outside as I saw far too many failures on the gti forum while I had my golf gti and the repair costs were always over £1000


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If you have it in the polo surely you can decide if you want it in the golf ? I hated by dsg car, it wasn't a patch on a decent auto box. I've tried the 7 speed in the mk7 golf and while it was better it still wasn't as good as the 8 speed box in the jag xf.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> If you have it in the polo surely you can decide if you want it in the golf ? I hated by dsg car, it wasn't a patch on a decent auto box. I've tried the 7 speed in the mk7 golf and while it was better it still wasn't as good as the 8 speed box in the jag xf.


Kinda unfair comparing a vw to a jag.

I thought the dsg was good outside town, but in traffic and stop start driving I found it a bit jerky.

Vw manuals are nice to use anyway. Short and precise gear change.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I spoke to a couple of VW specialists this weekend asking them to expand on DSG reliability and most were generally in praise of the system - when it works! Though all said it can be troublesome. The bods I spoke to specified the early intro era DSG boxes seem to have caused most issues - understandable being new tech then in 2005. There seemed to be an approximate mileage figure of roughly 60-70K point where failure seemed to occur. The MK6 is generally more reliable, but again there are failures and when a mechatronic unit pops, its 1K plus for a repair. 

If the DSG was a bulletproof as a manual then it would be DSG every time for me, as the Polo has been a pleasure from day one - Silky smooth, responsive, immediate gear changes with no jerkiness as often reported with this DSG variant. As a company car we had the luxury of warranty protection if anything goes wrong, a dealer warranty on a used car is gong to be limited to a year if from a main dealer.

I'm finding that MK6 GTi's are not as common as anticipated either as they they were not on sale for very long, so I think I'm going to have to go on overall condition and history and how well the vehicle has been cared for overall, rather than worrying unduly about which gearbox comes with the car.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it's fair to compare the jag box to the dsg in the vw, it's also the same box as bmw use in the 1 series which is equal to the golf. My comparison is more about a torque convertor auto compared to direct shift.

My dsg was a 2005 and was jerky, I'm sure the mechatronic unit was on the way out, the 7 speed I had in a golf mk7 on demo was smoother but still not seem less. Op, have you considered the Octavia vrs ?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

After much consideration and a few test drives, the decision was made. A MK6 GTi manual was chosen in preference to DSG.

We drove two main dealer supplied, low mileage DSG examples back to back with a manual, actually preferring the manual in the end as the gearbox felt so much better than expected - crisp, tight and precise - a pleasure to use. Unlike our Passat where the gear shift feels like its stirring porridge.

The DSG in both cases did not feel as seamless as the latest incarnation of VW's semi-auto box, and in the end the crisp manual shift won the day, even though we enjoyed the DSG in our Polo and I'm still a huge fan of the tech. Maybe its the difference between the 7 speed newer Polo box and the older 6 speed in the Golf? Somehow the shifts in the Polo always felt totally seamless - in the Golf I was more aware of the box working?

Anyway, for VW nuts on here, its a three door in black with 18" Monza's and the unexpected bonus of an old fashioned tilt and slide sunroof! Its swirl central, covered in fallout, pollen, sap and tar so a lot of work to bring it back to a crisp shiny finish, but that is part of the fun I guess. We actually got to view the vehicle in its filthy unloved raw state having only been delivered to the VW dealership the night before by the owner (trading in for a MK7 GTi with a similar spec)...


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks good. The manual golfs do have a nice gear change. 

I always prefer it when I get to see a car before it's been 'prepped' for the forecourt because it give you a good indication of how well it's been looked after.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Good choice


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Golf all day long! the Scirocco has poor visibility out the back window and has a very fat ass:lol: but that shold not put you off if you like it. Residual wise again its the golf. Kerb appeal again its the golf! style again the golf! 

IMO the Scirocco did not really take off for vw and they just built it to fill a void. Everyone sort of went with the hype and bought it by the name alone but soon sold it because after a short while they realised it was ugly. To some its the best thing since sliced bread, and who can argue with them. not us for sure, for love and beauty are in the eye of the beholder:tumbleweed:

The earlier Sciroccos thats a differant story for me anyway:driver:

You either like the Scirocco or you dont.

Everyone i know who bought one early on now own golfs or A3s.

So its up to you mate for sure. Last but not least the Golf is an Icon! simples


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Fat Ass? Niiiice - quite like a bit of chunky (but firm) ass ! 

Very pleased with the car so far and even though I like the IROC, its not quite the Corrado replacement I was hoping for, plus I just preferred the Golf interior. Do not regret my chose of Golf over Scirocco at this point.

Before I get on with the bodywork I intend to get all of the mucky thankless jobs done first. So this weekend the arches & wheels had a once over - HOW MUCH TAR ! The wheels will need a refurb due to the dreaded diamond cut lacquer white worm, so just a good clean and seal with SRP for now. Plus the engine bay got a quick wash and spray over with Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber too. Next job will be to prime and paint the hubs - next weakend hopefully


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

would the dealers not get the wheels refurbed for you as part of the deal as if they have white worm on them it should be sorted as its classed as corrosion ?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

chillly said:


> Golf all day long! the Scirocco has poor visibility out the back window and has a very fat ass:lol: but that shold not put you off if you like it. Residual wise again its the golf. Kerb appeal again its the golf! style again the golf!
> 
> IMO the Scirocco did not really take off for vw and they just built it to fill a void. Everyone sort of went with the hype and bought it by the name alone but soon sold it because after a short while they realised it was ugly. To some its the best thing since sliced bread, and who can argue with them. not us for sure, for love and beauty are in the eye of the beholder:tumbleweed:
> 
> ...


What's ugly about the scirocco? It's a far better looking car than the golf, especially the dull mk7.

The mk2 golf was an icon, the mk7 is just a mass consumable car.


----------

